# New list from Weather Channel to have for emergencies



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Weather Channel has issued a travel warning due to ice and snowfall.

And bad road conditions.

They suggest that anyone travelling in the current icy conditions should ensure they have the following:


Shovel
Blankets or sleeping bag
Extra clothing including hat and gloves
24 hours worth of food
De-Icer
Rock Salt
Flashlight with spare batteries
Road Flares or Reflective Triangles
Full gas Can
First Aid Kit
Booster cables

I looked like an idiot when I got on the bus this morning!


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

You can never be to prepared lol even on a bus.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Was it a 60's bus?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

No snacks!????


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You could fit all that on a short bus?


----------

